# Finally !! Some Pizza Oven Pics



## scarbelly (Apr 6, 2012)

I have been getting a lot of notes about some pics of the pizza oven in action. Sorry this has taken so long but during the build my dad was very ill with cancer and he mercifully passed on the 13the of March so this had to take a back seat. Things are finally settled down and we are getting back to normal. Thanks for all the thoughtful notes 

Finally here we go with the first few times we used the oven. The first and hardest part is to learn oven management - I am getting better and learning a lot. I think I have read at least 600 posts on a couple of pizza forums  

Here are two of the first pizzas and with the breeze we have here the first thing I learned is not to have the fire in the back of the oven and too spread out - lots of ash flying around








Here is a pepperoni cheese and onion ready to go 







Finished pepperoni 







Here is a caramelized onion and emmentaler cheese and thyme ready to go in 







Finished and man this is amazingly tasty - crust could have gone another minute or two







How about a little Foccacia with Rosemary







Here are some calzones with sausage cheese onions and sauce







Into the oven







Finished - lesson - dont move them too many times or they open up 







Here is our first loaf of bread - man this was good







Look out now - 4 at a time 







This just seems to get better everytime we use it. Looking forward to doing some porchetta and more bread soon. Chicken not too far off, then some black and blue steaks

Thanks for looking


----------



## chuckles47 (Apr 6, 2012)

All I can say is WOW those look awesome!


----------



## alelover (Apr 6, 2012)

That is fantastic Gary. So awesome. So authentic. I love it.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am really sorry about your loss. 

Congrats on your new oven and enjoy! Everything looks delicious!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2012)

Came out really nice! And what 'a ya know... Looks like you CAN cook!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## scrappynadds (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks great..........It's fish night but if it wasnt it would be pizza......


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 6, 2012)

Just awesome Gary. Nice build & looks like it cooks great. Love the carmelized onions pizza


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokeamotive (Apr 6, 2012)

Gary, My condolences on your loss. Been so busy must have missed that.

I'll take a pepperoni, Itailian sausage.genoa salami, hamburger and mushroom......Chicago style!!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 6, 2012)

Fantastic. Nice job on everything.


----------



## bamafan (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice looking pizza. What is the address again?


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome Gary!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 6, 2012)

Those all look awesome Gary


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 6, 2012)

Went to a restaurant in New Haven, Ct billed as the "original Tomato Pie" - still in business, is Pepe's - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Pepe_Pizzeria_Napoletana.  You have to stand in line hours just to get in!  They still have the original coal-fired brick ovens, too (article gives dimensions).  Started in 1925.

Now, today, it will be a new chapter... "Scarbelly's Tomato Pie Emporium!"  Yum!  You'll put the place on the map, for sure!

Oh yes, so i don't have to wait in line for hours, can I preorder??

May your dad be blessed with Eternal Life.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Great stuff Gary.

My condolences for your loss, I went through the same thing 5 yrs ago, I understand how you feel.


----------



## venture (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your Dad, Gary.

Having said that, your oven and the food looks super.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for the well wishes and the compliments on the food. This adventure has been a lot of fun for sure 

A special note to Chef ? JJ  - are you really a Chef? Hmmm lets see you cook something


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow Gary it took a long time but from here  it is worth it . looks great  you are now officially a pizzaiolo


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 8, 2012)

Pizza Ovens Are Over Rated!!!

They're for guys who can't dial the phone or set the stove to 425°

I really feel sorry for Gary!

Poor Guy!

LMAO!!!

Todd


----------



## ak1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't even have to dial the phone and the delivery guy shows up with pizza.

One day the family and I came home from some outing. Hadn't been in the house for more than 5 mins and the doorbell rings. I go to the door and it's the pizza guy.

Me: "Yes?".

Him: "Your pizza's here.

Me: " I didn't order any, we just got home.

Him: " It's your address." Looks at bill. "Oops! sorry, it's another house on the street"

Seems that they got the order, and he just assumed it was us 'cause we order so often.
 


TJohnson said:


> Pizza Ovens Are Over Rated!!!
> 
> They're for guys who can't dial the phone or set the stove to 425°
> 
> ...


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 8, 2012)

Man those look good!  Gary I have been away alot with work and am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 9, 2012)

looks great gary!


----------



## ronrude (Apr 9, 2012)

Great looking pizza Gary!   You have me trying to figure out how to sneak one of those ovens into the back yard.  

Sorry for your loss.

Ron


----------



## roller (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like it was worth it Gary !!!!!  That is fantastic....I guess you could cook just about anything in it...I really like that..


----------



## frosty (Apr 12, 2012)

Gary,  Congrats on the pizza oven and becoming a pizzaiolo.  The oven is fantastic, and will get even better with continued use.Our thoughts and prayers are with your father, and the family he loved so much.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.

Nice looking toy, Good lookin pies. They don't deliver that!


----------



## bubbonehead (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW! I really enjoyed watching the build, I've always dreamed of building one myself. Yours was obviously done right! Everything looks awesome coming out of it. Great work and great food!


----------



## moikel (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss,went through it for about 10 months with my Dad who found peace in January 2010. He helped me build my oven.

I see the pizza places in my suburb 5 at last count,use an iron rack/stand thing on one side of oven,they build fire over it so some logs are off the floor. I cant get a straight answer in English or Italian as to what effect it has on the food but I  think they are getting a better start up & more consistent fire with less ash. They may also be getting the dome hotter for better result on top of pizza.

They all burn same hardwoods, ironbark,redgum or similiar.They are all southerners but from different regions & therefore parochial  about food but they all use the rack deal.

You dont look like you need any help on the cooking part but you had the good sense to have decent size door so you could retro fit it if appealed. Mick


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 12, 2012)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family. I've been going through something similar with my father for several years now. 

Anyway, great job on the oven and the food keeps getting better and better! Enjoy!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 12, 2012)

Gary - Fantastid job! That is a great looking pizza oven and I know you will put it to great us! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry to hear about your dad passing, I hope you and the family are doing well.

Johnny


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 14, 2012)

You Da Man ...Nice !


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks great...I like the way it turned out.......


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 25, 2012)

I love it Gary. That oven looks like a lot of fun...More pics with future cooks please....My prayers for  your family for strength. Hard losing your Dad.....


----------



## smokingma (Apr 27, 2012)

Gary, first my prayers are with you and your family.  2nd, I am so envious. I know those have to be the best tasting pizzas in your area.  Can't wait to see all the other delicacies you will be cooking in there.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks guys for the well wishes - I am hoping to get to use it in the next couple of weeks after I finalize my dads stuff


----------



## yolande (Jun 16, 2013)

Gary very nice .I live alone and I am 75 years old I make my bread since about over 30 years and never the same bread  every week. I don't have an outside oven that s my wish but no man to do it lol. I cook lot I only buy the base to cook I think an outside oven could be very interesting  to have . I will check  for a way how to do a small one for  1 or mat be 2 persons meal. That s make long time that I think about it so may be it s time to do. Thank you

Yolande


----------



## harves tees son (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking for a good crust recipe or a place to buy crusts.  I have a kamado grill and want to do a pizza.  Any help would be appreciated.  Your oven looks awesome.


----------

